# Greek Goddess Costumes



## dawgjanet (Jun 2, 2010)

Boy, they have costumes for everything!! It's so hard to choose!!

http://greekgoddesshalloweencostumes.com/


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the second image more, it screams Rome/Greece to me, the first one is more super heroine.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the second also.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I like this one best









Then these 2 are my second favorites


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

the one with the blond just screams classy to me, it might be how her hair is done too.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

you like Greek style costumes? Check these babys out! http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Adult-Costumes/Female/_/N-3iZj/Ntt-greek/results1.aspx

I like these;
http://www.buycostumes.com/Grecian-Gorgeous-Goddess-Adult-Costume/69519/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Glamorous-Grecian-Princess-Adult-Costume/69418/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Pleated-Greek-Goddess-Adult/21788/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really like them all. i have never thought to be that for Halloween. That would be something to think about......


----------

